# Is Windsor Kennels in Crookston still in business?



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I bought my dog from Windsor Kennels in Crookston Minnesota and I was going to board my dog there a while back but all of the numbers were disconnected and or assigned to someone else. Does anyone know if 
Chris Boerger is still in business? http://www.windsorkennels.com/


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't think he is. Last time I talked to him the owners of the property his kennel was on sold it and the new owners didn't want him there.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I also heard he was no longer running the kennels. I'm another one with a windsor pup :beer:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> I also heard he was no longer running the kennels. I'm another one with a windsor pup :beer:


me too and he is one heck of a hunter. Chris is a great trainer as well as he finished my dog.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I spoke with Chris a few months ago and he has sold all of his dog.

He got a divorce and the property was sold. Too bad that was a reallly nice place he had there. He said he hopes to get back into it some day.
He has spent most of his life training dogs and did a really good job if you ask me.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Springer said:


> I spoke with Chris a few months ago and he has sold all of his dog.
> 
> He got a divorce and the property was sold. Too bad that was a reallly nice place he had there. He said he hopes to get back into it some day.
> He has spent most of his life training dogs and did a really good job if you ask me.


I just hope he does before I need to get a new dog.
Good think Dakota is only 4 1/2 years old. I like the work he does on the training part.


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

I would like to get a hold of him sometime if anyone knows his contact info. GREAT trainer and GREAT guy.

Clay


----------



## Benelli10 (Jun 20, 2010)

itsallgood said:


> I would like to get a hold of him sometime if anyone knows his contact info. GREAT trainer and GREAT guy.
> 
> Clay


We had a blk lab from Windsor too. The damn was Storm...did you or do you know of anyone having a pup from this mom? 
Our dog was the greatest hunter and in personality but had many health issues. We had to put her down Friday at only 7 years old.


----------

